
Another Point of View (On Diversity) - DuskStar
https://status451.com/2017/08/04/another-point-of-view/
======
jackfraser
Fantastic writeup. Of course, it would be easy for me to put on the hat of the
university indoctrinated and unpack your "invisible knapsack" of privileges
that you never knew that you had; maybe someone else will save me the trouble
(and do so earnestly, because that's much more fun to read).

> And then they get passed over, quite explicitly, with no explanation other
> than that they don’t deserve what they have.

Ahh, but there is an explanation; there are textbooks, courses, entire bodies
of knowledge specifically created to define exactly why it is that you don't
deserve anything that you've worked for, and further, why you should be
compelled by force to give it away to those who have not earned it and may not
even want it, to their detriment and yours.

